

China factory workers heading home as global economy cools - quoderat
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,600188,00.html

======
tokenadult
"At least until she was let go, Xiaoju believed that the day would come when
she would make as much money as her boss. He was from Hunan and started out as
a migrant worker, in a jewelry factory, before founding his own factory 10
years ago.

"As recently as the 2008 Summer Olympics, the Chinese economy was still
bursting with energy, and no one expected the boom, which has lasted for
years, to end anytime soon."

